# Really small shoes



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

My fiance has some really small feet. 3.5 to 4 in woman's sizing.

Does anybody know of any manufacturers that make really small sizes. Maybe kids?

Thx...


----------



## orlin03 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hadn't seen anything smaller than a woman's 6 or 36 at the store I used to work at. You might need to get creative with a pair of stiff-soled soccer or sprinter's track shoes and a dremmel...


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

What about kids sizes?

I'm sure there has to be better options than drilling soccer shoes.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

There are a number of custom bicycle shoe makers out there.They'd probably be able to make a shoe exactly the size she needs. Could be pricey but you don't buy cycle shoes every day either. I'd recommend getting two identical pairs of cycle shoes and alternate the wearing of them. These should last quite a while with some careful care.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

http://www.bikemania.biz/THE_Lil_Snapper_Childrens_bicycle_Shoes_p/the_tcks.htm


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

lol...thanks Pius. I'll check that out.


----------



## fassa b (Mar 30, 2008)

Checkout http://www.probikekit.com or http://www.wiggle.co.uk. They both have shoes in sizes down to 36.


----------



## Morison (Oct 31, 2005)

*Options*

I know that Vittoria builds most of their adult models down to a 36 and their Junior shoes go down to a 32. http://www.vittoria-shoes.com/index.aspx?lang=EN They are now being imported directly and can be ordered through most any local bike shop.


----------

